# Blue  Angels 2021 at Hector International Airport



## FastTrax (Jul 23, 2021)

www.fargoairsho.com

www.facebook.com/fargo.airsho/

www.twitter.com/fargoairsho?lang=en

www.instagram.com/fargoairsho/?hl=en

www.happeningnext.com/event/2021-fargo-air-show-eid3a07qtk46j

www.fargoairmuseum.org

www.fargoairport.com

www.airnav.com/airport/KFAR

www.flightaware.com/live/airport/KFAR

www.skyvector.com/?id=KFAR&zoom=2

www.liveatc.net/search/?icao=kfar

www.aopa.org/destinations/airports/FAR/details

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hector_International_Airport


----------



## Geezerette (Jul 23, 2021)

WOW!


----------

